# Interpretations that have blown you away recently?



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

For me:

The Op. 33 String Quartets played by Cuarteto Casals. I finally, finally, got these on CD for a good price.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1 
I have that with this CD. So much underrated.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Wonderful from King


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Max Richter In Concert: Reimagining Vivaldi


Never really liked it until I understood the whole project.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


>


You're trolling me, right? Have to say, I just find his interpretation to be bloated and mawkish-almost maudlin. I mean, right down to whatever atmospheric fog machine is misting up the video's background with deep and meaningful fog. Blech. But to all who like it, like it and enjoy it.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

loses much of the 'shrillness' of the orchestral version, leaving a beautiful piece.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

vtpoet said:


> You're trolling me, right? Have to say, I just find his interpretation to be bloated and mawkish-almost maudlin. I mean, right down to whatever atmospheric fog machine is misting up the video's background with deep and meaningful fog. Blech. But to all who like it, like it and enjoy it.


Ok, but ask yourself; if I posted a video of his playing with no visuals (but just a black blank image) and no mention of his name in the title, would you still have had the same reaction? Are you sure you're not letting prejudice cloud your judgement of his playing?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> Ok, but ask yourself; if I posted a video of his playing with no visuals (but just a black blank image) and no mention of his name in the title, would you still have had the same reaction? Are you sure you're not letting prejudice cloud your judgement of his playing?


Yes, I'm sure. I guess the musician's race doesn't matter to me like it does to you? It's the playing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Piano concerto no.3:
I. Allegro maestoso-9:26 
II. Andante con violino obligato-4:55 
III. Rondo Moderato-6:28
Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano), Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet
Music in this video


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Piotr Anderszewski playing Beethoven's Diabelli Variations.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Just discovered these interpretations of Beethoven's piano concerti yesterday. I'm sure they would horrify Hurwitz and just about anybody allergic to HIP or small Beethoven orchestras, but I've never heard anything like them.






Ha! Indeed. Just looked him up. Hurwitz was so offended he dedicated an entire video just to this recording:











I already have the standard recordings of Beethoven's piano concerti. I love Schoonderwoerd's interpretations, though I wouldn't recommend them for first time listeners.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 30: III. Finale. Alla breve

Behzod Abduraimov · Concertgebouworkest · Valery Gergiev

They going a bit fast but nevertheless great buy


----------



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

vtpoet said:


> For me:
> 
> The Op. 33 String Quartets played by Cuarteto Casals. I finally, finally, got these on CD for a good price.
> 
> Dear vtpoet totally agree this is a very good recording. I have found this particular quartet's recordings are very good no matter who the composer is.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I like the Cuarteto Casals but I find the Haydn op.33 a bit on the extreme side; very lean and fast. It is very good in its way, maybe the best of the half dozen or more op.33 I have heard but it's sometimes too relentless and "unlovely" for me.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

whispering said:


> vtpoet said:
> 
> 
> > For me:
> ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bloch: Schelomo · Lynn Harrell · Concertgebouworkest · Bernard Haitink


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I love Schelomo - it really should get played more often.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I've been listening to the Guielmi brothers performances of Bach lately.

I've been blown away by their interpretations of Bach's work on the Cristophori and Silbermann pianofortes (like the Silbermann that Bach actually owned at the end of his life).






The adagio BWV 968 really works beautifully on the instrument. His performance of the fugue, BWV 902, is less persuasive though. I'm also really taken by their performance of the sonatas for Cello.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

OSR - Mahler | Symphonie N° 3 | Jonathan Nott | Mihoko Fujimura

Last night at the Mezzo Channel

Seeing a concert is always different from just listening. 
Great conducting .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Suite for Violoncello solo No. 3 C-major - Johannes Raab


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I just got my CDs of Andreas Staier performing Bach's WTC II on harpsichord.






This is the first interpretation on the harpsichord I've wanted to listen to over and over again (of this piece or any other on the harpsichord)-and the first time I've really _liked_ the harpsichord or have been persuaded by the performer. He turns the harpsichord into a full-throated instrument (with the use of stops) capable of producing different timbres and resonances according to the composition-giving it as much expressiveness as a piano _in my view_. *Edit*: Also, Staier brings out the dance-like spring and rhythm in these pieces like no other performer I've heard. Really fantastic interpretations.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Suite for Violoncello solo No. 2 d-minor - Johannes Raab


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johann Sebastian Bach
Suite for Violoncello solo No. 1 G-Major BWV 1007
Johannes Raab - Violoncello


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Suite for Violoncello solo No. 1 G-Major BWV 1007
> Johannes Raab - Violoncello


So what is it you like about these interpretations? I would be hard pressed to distinguish Raab's performance from a great many others, but maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

vtpoet said:


> So what is you like about these interpretations? It would be hard pressed to distinguish Raab's performance from a great many others, but maybe I'm missing something?


I very much like his style he's playing. Just a feeling I have perhaps only for me .


----------



## Dmitriyevich (Dec 3, 2021)

Debussy's string quartet by Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Saint-Saëns Cello Concerto No.1 in A-Minor Op. 33


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

La Mer, L. 109: III. Dialogue du vent et de la mer (Transcribed for four-hand piano) · Alexander Melnikov · Olga Pashchenko

Debussy: Préludes du 2e Livre, La Mer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Guitar Sonata No. 3 "El Decamerón Negro": I. Güijes y Gnomos


----------



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

Végh in the Mozart divertimenti. Wonderful!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10 · Deborah Cachet · Alex Potter · Mirko Ludwig · Dominik Wörner · Holland Baroque

Brabant 1653: Baroque Vocal Music from Brabant


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

BACH 'Cello suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007: I. Prélude' by *Sonia Wieder-Atherton.*

The most enjoyable Bach cello suite set I've yet heard - and I was fortunate to pick-up a still sealed, original Vinyl Double LP of the outing.

Alpha Classics ALPHA 599









Delighted!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johannes Verhulst (1816-1891)

Symphony in E minor, Op. 46 (1841)

1. Introduction - 00:00
2. Andante - 14:24
3. Scherzo. Presto - 21:36
4. Finale. Con brio - 27:38

Orchestra: Residentie Orchestra The Hague
Conductor: Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Benjamin Appl and Joseph Middleton play Der Lindenbaum for BBC Radio 3 at the BBC's Maida Vale Studio. 
Benjamin Appl is a BBC New Generation Artist


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

All Gustav Leonhardts performances overwhelm me, and will always do. 

Vocal music wise, Tallis Scholars, many most English choral ensembles are very good, Also Gustav Leonahdrt and Ton Koopman`s vocal conductings.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

NOTHING is blown me away anymore.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Benjamin Appl and Joseph Middleton play Der Lindenbaum for BBC Radio 3 at the BBC's Maida Vale Studio.
> Benjamin Appl is a BBC New Generation Artist


Ok. I have to agree there. Bought 3 cds very recently. Have not received yet


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

vtpoet said:


> You're trolling me, right? Have to say, I just find his interpretation to be bloated and mawkish-almost maudlin. I mean, right down to whatever atmospheric fog machine is misting up the video's background with deep and meaningful fog. Blech. But to all who like it, like it and enjoy it.


I like these views!


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

SONDEK said:


> BACH 'Cello suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007: I. Prélude' by *Sonia Wieder-Atherton.*
> 
> The most enjoyable Bach cello suite set I've yet heard - and I was fortunate to pick-up a still sealed, original Vinyl Double LP of the outing.
> 
> ...


This is really quite beautiful. Thanks for posting this. I'm going to have to listen to more of her interpretations. Really lovely.


----------



## meadowfield (Dec 20, 2020)

Hilary Hahn
Shostakovich violin concerto
Berlin Philharmonic Mariss Jansons from 2000


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joyce DiDonato - Ch'io mi scordi di te? (Mozart, K.505)

Alexandre Tharaud - piano
Les Violons du Roy
Conductor: Bernard Labadie
2014

From Alexandre Tharaud's album 'Jeunehomme'.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Daniil Trifonov, Gidon Kremer - Rachmaninov: Preghiera / Trio élégiaque No. 1 In G Minor


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Chopin - Krakowiak

Bella Davidovich, piano
London Symphony Orchestra, o.l.v. Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pelléas et Mélisande (Suite symphonique) (After Debussy's L. 88) : Act I, A Forest (1) · L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande · Jonathan Nott

Debussy & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Faust, Melnikov and Queyras's interpretation/performance of Beethoven's trios. Love the Fortepiano and Melnikov's playing. Faust and Queyras manage to make this trio sound better than the Archduke.






Youtube streaming doesn't do justice to the dynamics this duo creates. If you get a chance to hear this on CD (or Lossless with decent equipment) the performance really reveals its punch.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Augustin Hadelich - Dvořák: Humoresque No. 7 in G-Flat Major (Arr. Kreisler for Violin & Piano)


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Kempff transcription.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Etude No. 3 (Moving Mirrors) · Nicolas Namoradze


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

2 recordings that I've had for sometime, that were revisited, with most positive effect -

Brahms Sym #3 - Walter/ColSO - this is a very good performance....Well-paced throughout - and quite "brassy" - Walter gives the green light to the trombones, which is effective....the woodwinds and strings are not maybe up to the level of Reiner/CSO or Szell/CO, but they do all right...I've raised this one to one of my top Brahms 3s.....

Sibelius Sym #7 - Maazel/VPO - this one is very good, excellent sound, VPO sounds very fine....Maazel makes a good case for the big climaxes near the end of the piece - VPO sounds quite glorious, wonderful _molto crescendo_ from the horns!!.....I could use a bit more projection from trombone I on the first big solo - but it's ok, and the subsequent entrances are powerful and sonorous....maybe not quite the projection of Ed Herman [Bernstein/NYPO] or Rozhs'ky/USSRSO [Dimitri Ripitupsky??] - which is totally beyond the edge, lol!!
Maazel's VPO Sibelius 7 definitely a top contender, one of the best I've heard.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

The only Mozart concerto he performed in public, I think.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Luchesi said:


> The only Mozart concerto he performed in public, I think.


Glenn Gould is a demi-God in my musical pantheon. I just love this interpretation; and it's also my favorite Mozart piano concerto. Gould's interpretation, his bringing out of inner voices, and his cadenza.... Damn.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Antonio Vivaldi "Nisi Dominus " Teresa Berganza


----------



## agustis (Feb 3, 2021)

Now I'm a big Glenn Gould fan and this blew my mind...in a bad way. This was just awful :lol:

But I really do love his Bach.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

vtpoet said:


> Glenn Gould is a demi-God in my musical pantheon. I just love this interpretation; and it's also my favorite Mozart piano concerto. Gould's interpretation, his bringing out of inner voices, and his cadenza.... Damn.


The intro is cut off when it's explained that Gould was having fun. This is enticing, ready-made click bait now that we have The YouTube! ha


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Einaudi: Low Mist Var. 1 (Day 1) · Ludovico Einaudi · Federico Mecozzi · Redi Hasa

Seven Days Walking


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

agustis said:


> Now I'm a big Glenn Gould fan and this blew my mind...in a bad way. This was just awful :lol:
> 
> But I really do love his Bach.


I hope you can find and read what he said about why this was his approach.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alto Rhapsody for Contralto, Male Chorus & Orchestra, Op. 53 · Kathleen Ferrier · Johannes Brahms · London Philarmonic Orchestra · Clemens Krauss · London Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Aimard's recent recording of the Hammerklavier. Wow.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Suite for Violoncello solo No. 1 G-Major BWV 1007
> Johannes Raab - Violoncello


Fine performance, and it's comforting to know I'm not the only one using a French bridge. :lol: It seems you see nothing but Belgian ones these days.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

dissident said:


> Fine performance, and it's comforting to know I'm not the only one using a French bridge. :lol: It seems you see nothing but Belgian ones these days.


I will ask him why he does it, will reporting back .


----------

